# Nero for Linux



## Anonymous (Feb 21, 2010)

Does anyone has experince with Nero for Linux or using still, please? I am thinking to install it and buy it if works under FreeBSD. 
I was K3b user but with KDE 4 and two years waiting (who knows how long more) for the 2.0 version is a little to long.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bunyan (Feb 21, 2010)

I studied the documentation for 
*mkisofs* *cdecord* *growisofs* *burncd*
and I found those apps very powerful and useful.
Do not bother about Nero.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 21, 2010)

Bunyan said:
			
		

> I studied the documentation for
> *mkisofs* *cdecord* *growisofs* *burncd*
> and I found those apps very powerful and useful.
> Do not bother about Nero.



I am burning from console now but for me is faster if I am using K3b for example (burning music cd from five different cd's and from each one chose just two or three songs).
Thanks.


----------



## thuglife (Feb 21, 2010)

There is sysutils/k3b-kde4 [1.70.0] in area51, you will have to either wait
until the release of FBSD 7.3 or grab the port right now from there.

http://miwi.bsdcrew.de/2010/02/cft-kde-sc-4-4-0-for-freebsd/


----------



## Bunyan (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, I think a little different. The above-mentioned *k3b* has DEPENDENCIES:
-kde ports, which have THEIR OWN dependencies.
-*cdrtools* *dvd+rw-tools*!
What will you do in case you find that a lot of *kde*specific ports
are outdated? It will take you half a day to reinstall everything.
My policy is to install as few ports as possible, so that I bother less
with *portupgrade*.
And, I hate to see that stupid Linux penguin, when *k3b* runs.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 25, 2010)

Bunyan said:
			
		

> Well, I think a little different. The above-mentioned *k3b* has DEPENDENCIES:
> -kde ports, which have THEIR OWN dependencies.
> -*cdrtools* *dvd+rw-tools*!
> What will you do in case you find that a lot of *kde*specific ports
> ...



I agree with you but if I installed K3b 1.05 than I will installed also half of KDE3 which I don't wanted. If I am going to install from
http://miwi.bsdcrew.de/2010/02/cft-k...0-for-freebsd/
I don't know about dependencies nothing yet. What if it depend on KDE 4.4?
If Nero woks and it works NOW, why not?


----------



## phoenix (Feb 25, 2010)

If you already have KDE 4.4 installed, then just install k3b-kde4.  Why bother with trying to get a linux app running, when you can use a native app?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> If you already have KDE 4.4 installed, then just install k3b-kde4.  Why bother with trying to get a linux app running, when you can use a native app?



Problem is because I have instaled KDE 4.3.5 from ports and I don't want to install from area 51 or waiting for KDE 4.5. Because that was my question about Nero.
Thanks.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 3, 2010)

Then use the KDE3 version of K3b until the KDE4 version is merged into the ports tree.  

There's really no comparison between Nero and K3b.

And, you need to pull in all the Linux compat ports to get the Linux version of Nero working, which is actually a lot heavier than just the kdelibs3 dependency for K3b.


----------



## mstriani (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi, I'm trying to use Nero too, can please answer if it can work? I dont want another app. just nero...


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 16, 2010)

mstriani said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm trying to use Nero too, can please answer if it can work? I dont want another app. just nero...



I had a problem with Nero for Linux. I solved a problem that I installed on my wife computer a Linux and K3b for KDE 4 works perfect for me same as Nero but I prefer K3b, my wife Nero . I don't know what is a K3b future  on FreeBSD.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 16, 2010)

When i started unix, i started with ubuntu for about ~2 weeks. I found nero for linux (.deb) with his serial key from a torrent and i used it 2-3 times. Well i prefer xfburn. Is GUI, free and very easy 
There are so much / good dvd burners and is not worth to buy nero!
If you use KDE, K3b do the job and i think much better than nero.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 16, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> When i started unix, i started with ubuntu for about ~2 weeks. I found nero for linux (.deb) with his serial key from a torrent and i used it 2-3 times. Well i prefer xfburn. Is GUI, free and very easy
> There are so much / good dvd burners and is not worth to buy nero!
> If you use KDE, K3b do the job and i think much better than nero.



I agree that is K3b better than Nero but for FreeBSD if you use KDE 4 is a problem. There are no K3b for KDE 4 but if you install K3b for KDE 3 than you need  kdelibs for KDE3 and QT3 and problem is that some programs, for example KOffice for KDE 4 doesn't compile if you have installed QT3. And deinstalling and reinstalling is not for me. Sorry. On my wife computer works Arch Linux and everything is perfect.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 16, 2010)

Why you are not trying xfburn?
I like it. Easy to use just to do his job


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 16, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Why you are not trying xfburn?
> I like it. Easy to use just to do his job



Why? Because I use KDE 4. I did try Xfce once and I didn't like it.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 16, 2010)

Well has not a lot of dependencies and the biggest one will be xfce4-panel witch is full customizable even under a tiling window manager. In case that the idea of xfce4-panel on a kde desktop environment is something that you don't like it. Just do it a panel for your apps 
*Is an idea* and xfburn is easy and good http://c0485891.cdn.cloudfiles.rackspacecloud.com/d7c6daaa-d930-414d-921b-ce0c4ab3e0c7_2_full.png


----------



## phoenix (Jul 16, 2010)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> I agree that is K3b better than Nero but for FreeBSD if you use KDE 4 is a problem. There are no K3b for KDE 4 but if you install K3b for KDE 3 than you need  kdelibs for KDE3 and QT3 and problem is that some programs, for example KOffice for KDE 4 doesn't compile if you have installed QT3. And deinstalling and reinstalling is not for me. Sorry. On my wife computer works Arch Linux and everything is perfect.



K3B 1.90 (RC of K3K for KDE4) is available in the area51 ports tree, and should hit the real ports tree fairly soon.  K3B 2.0 has been released, although it's not yet in area51.

1.90 works fairly well.  Some glitches now and then, but they can be worked around.

However, K3B from KDE3 works extremely well in KDE4.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 16, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> K3B 1.90 (RC of K3K for KDE4) is available in the area51 ports tree, and should hit the real ports tree fairly soon.  K3B 2.0 has been released, although it's not yet in area51.
> 
> 1.90 works fairly well.  Some glitches now and then, but they can be worked around.
> 
> However, K3B from KDE3 works extremely well in KDE4.



Yes, I know that K3b 2.0 was released about three weeks ago because I have it and use it on Arch Linux.
Why they will ports version 1.9 (which RC?) if is the final 2.0 out? Unusual IMO.
I know that K3b works fine on KDE 4 and I described why I don't want to mess KDE 4 with KDE 3 and than deinstall and reinstall... It is the easy way to install Linux and it works.


----------



## phoenix (Jul 17, 2010)

1.90 has been available in the area51 tree for a couple months now.  They haven't upgraded to 2.0 yet ... it's only been available for a few weeks.  Give them time to work out all the issues.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 17, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> 1.90 has been available in the area51 tree for a couple months now.  They haven't upgraded to 2.0 yet ... it's only been available for a few weeks.  Give them time to work out all the issues.



I don't push no one nowhere. I just know that 1.90 is very buggy and it is waste of time to put in ports. Just my opinion.


----------

